# Need to know what I else I can stuff into rolls



## librarygirl (Jul 7, 2007)

I made Apple Rolls last night and they were excellent!!!  They were like kolaches from a store.  The bread had sesame seeds on top and an apple wedge with a sprinkling of cinnamon sugar.  I think this was really addictive to eat when you get a mid-day hunger pang.

I'm not a bread baker but this recipe made me look like one.  My husband loved it and he told me he would like a different filling for his lunch bag.  

What recipes would you recommend for the filling?  Should they be like empanada fillings?  I'm thinking ground beef ragu, roast pork, or chicken.  I'm just worried that some of the sauce will make the bread soft.  I think the filling must be somewhat thicker.  I saw some empanada recipes on allrecipes and found they use lard.  Maybe that is what makes the sauce not too runny.

Thanks!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 7, 2007)

You can pretty much use your imagination and make almost anything into a roll. Like you already noted, the sauce, if any, should be fairly thick (think calzones) and it should be cold before you stuff it into the bread/roll.


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 7, 2007)

a long strip of chili and some cheese is always good for a start


----------



## librarygirl (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm going to need a different recipe for rolls because my rolls are a bit on the sweet side to accomodate apples.  I tried stuffing it with veal chop meat, potatoes, mini onions, and bacon (from my Le Cordon Bleu cookbook -- Veal Chops Grand Mere), and it wasn't all that great.  Need rolls that are a bit saltier. 

Thanks for the recs!  Chili does sound good.  I'm thinking about putting in some Tapas-style meatballs.


----------

